# ants attack!!! waAa!!



## tweetycockatiel (Nov 18, 2010)

ants are inside the box,

upon checking the nest box today my breeding pair already had 2 eggs.
then I notice ants are inside the box and on food dishes. I started cleaning the cage, and put a tin can with water under my cage feet so that theres no way the ants can pass through. but regarding the nestbox what should I do?

should I clean it also? but how because my breeding pair spen their time inside i'm really worried right now and dont know what to do hope some of you could help me.


----------



## tweetycockatiel (Nov 18, 2010)

does anyone want to help me? waaAh!! I'm really concern with my tiels so please!


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

i am little confussed, have you actually got food dishes inside the nest box? if so remove them from the nest box, the ants will go for the food, Fly spray works well for killing ants, you could spray that around the legs of the cage, on the floor in a circle that should create a barrier to help stop them, other than that, what you are already doing with the water is a good idea.


----------



## tweetycockatiel (Nov 18, 2010)

No, I'm sorry if your confused

Im not fluent in speaking english

there are no food dish inside the box there are in the floor, what i mean a lot of ants on the food dish and few ants inside the box. that's what I mean Im verry sorry

do you think changing the nesting materials and cleaning the nestbox is a good option? or putting barrier so that the ants won't go inside the cage again will do better?.

thankyou anyway


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

What type of ants? If they are not the bigger biting ants...but the small sugar ants they will not bother the birds or babies in the box. I get an ant problem this time of year, and they are drawn to food. Putting water under the legs of the cage helps. Taking some Seven 5% dust and blotting a light dusting on the inside of the nestbox walls helps. And also the outside of the box.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think everybody i know got ants in the summer i also had them, it was a nightmare as in rabbit and birds cages.
http://www.antbuster.com/ants-articles/natural-ants-control-tips.asp


----------



## tweetycockatiel (Nov 18, 2010)

Phew, I have done everything to stop those sugar ants,

I tied up a piece of cloth that is deep in to oil so there's no way they can go again. thank you all for you help.


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

That's great that you fixed the problem. I'm glad you didn't but I don't think spraying any bug killers would be any help for your tiels. Pretty much all sprays are harmful to tiels and can kill them in an instance. I would highly recommend to avoid them.


----------

